# Photography 4 Assignment - Ideas??



## cgillentine416 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Photo Class Question - Gun Debate*

                       For Assignment 1 in my Photography 4 class our topic is "Controversy in our Nation: Past, Present and Future" 

Aim: Make a series of photographs about controversy. Consider people,  history, politics or any aspect of controversy. Think outside the box!

Requirements: 


Create a series of 5 images that fit together in a thematic group 
 

For my controversial topic I chose the Gun Control Debate. Its due in a week  (Thursday 9/19/13). I have some pics I took of my cousin's .9mm and  AK-47, but nothing to show the actual debate as far as gun control goes.  At the moment I don't really have a stance on the matter, but if you  give me ideas as to what to take pics of and how to set them up I will  portray whatever side you have. 

Please help!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2013)

just an idea ...
Check your school newspapers or local, county newspapers for any activity in regards to Gun Control and be there for photos

There are 10 gun manufactures in Texas - see if you can get a tour.  Take pictures

The Key is 
Past
Present
Future

You have to identify your photography theme with the past, present and future.  Present could be gun control lobbying.
Research past & future gun control in Texas, and try to get some ideas that way


----------



## cgillentine416 (Sep 13, 2013)

The teacher said it didn't have to be over all three, we could just choose one if we wanted. I wish I could tour a gun manufacturing plant. Are there any near Houston or Galveston? I live inbetween both.

Thanks by the way


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybe consider shooting (no pun intended) your cousin or someone wearing the 9mm.. like a "concealed" carry type photo.. Maybe a few ladies picketing.. theres a group, I forget the name.. but its basically mothers against guns, google and see if you can stage something perhaps.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmm. How about a protest sign, a background check form (any form as long as it says background check would probably work I would imagine), and a handgun. Or, if possible, obtain an older gun, like an old 1911, something with some serious patina, and a newer one like a Glock, then try to set up paperwork required at the time to buy each one. Maybe the newer gun with a trigger lock and the older one without...? Just some thoughts.

I took this "spy theme" photo a few years ago. Maybe it can help with staging some stuff? Maybe not.







As for the debate, I have no real stance either. Used to, but don't really anymore.


----------



## 114florida (Sep 14, 2013)

You should take help of Google to consider and get exact idea.


Thank you


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Sep 14, 2013)

Perhaps you could find a reenactment of the Revolutionary War somewhere and photograph it. Or perhaps some period lifestyle images. Without citizens owning firearms resistance would have been futile. Not a political statement,just a view on where our 2nd Amendment started and the reasoning behind it.


----------



## MonicaRuth (Sep 18, 2013)

There is a group called WAGC or Women Against Gun Control. Maybe get some friends/parents/neighbors to pose for you some (maybe men) with guns aiming, cleaning them ect and some (maybe Women or/and children) with signs acting like they are boycotting it. A taxidermy deer might just tie everything together 
Good Luck!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 18, 2013)

Or maybe something a little more edgy - like the Westboro Church stuff.


----------



## Designer (Sep 18, 2013)

cgillentine416 said:


> *Photo Class Question - Gun Debate*
> 
> For Assignment 1 in my Photography 4 class our topic is "Controversy in our Nation: Past, Present and Future"
> 
> ...



Not exactly "out of the box", but heck, this is easy.  Perhaps too easy.

1. picture of guns
2. picture of a crime scene
3. picture of protest signs
4. picture of a politician
5. picture of new crime scene


----------



## cgillentine416 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks so much guys for all the feedback it really helped me out a lot!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Sep 29, 2013)

So share. What did you end up doing?


----------



## cgillentine416 (Sep 30, 2013)

These are the pictures that I took. I ended up making a 92 which is pretty good for me. 
The first one is of a background check form with all of the crazy guys that have shot up schools and the movie theater in Colorado.


----------

